# Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...



## Hasenfuß (21. Oktober 2004)

Moin!

Letztes WoE hat meine neue Stradic 4000FA leider ein Ostsee-Vollbad genommen. Reicht es die Rolle einfach von außen mit Süßwasser abzuspülen, oder lieber Deckel ab und etwas gründlicher durchspülen?#c 

Wie macht ihr das denn nach einem "normalen Einsatz" ohne Vollbad? Da müßte einfach abspülen ja langen...

Und letzte Frage: Reicht das mitgelieferte Öl, oder lieber auch noch etwas Fett besorgen? Und wann benutze ich was davon?|kopfkrat 

P.S.: Die Stradic hat so einen kleinen Nupsi, durch den man das Getriebe schmieren soll...


----------



## Reppi (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

Meine schööne Daiwa läuft im Moment wie eine Kaffeemühle und ich habe gerade eine neue geordert...
Mein Dealer, der ein Hardcor-Anglerauf MeFo ist, fischt seine Rolle nun seit 5 Jahren ohne jegliche Pflege; seine Begründung dafür war, dass wir durch das Abspülen das Salz noch tiefer reinspülen würden......
Und dann wahrscheinlich noch auf die Heizung zum Trocknen legen.
Ist auch ne Möglichkeit/Überlegung wert........
Gruß Uwe


----------



## detlefb (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

Bloß nicht zuviel machen.
Abspülen, öffnen, ausschütten, mit WD40 einsprühen, trocknen lassen, Deckel schließen, habe fertig.


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

Gründlich eine lauwarme Dusche, trocknen lassen und fertig. Meiner TwinPower scheint es zu genügen.  Habe mehrere Jahre ne Shimano Aero GTE 3000 mit Kampfbremse gefischt. Erst nach gut 6 Jahren Ostseefischen (ohne große Pflege), lief die Rolle schwerer. Nachteil dieser Rolle: Eine Wartung ist extrem schwierig, da man mit gutem Willen kaum zum fetten ran kommt.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

...entweder nix, oder nur das Nötigste machen (so wie Reppi und detlef schreiben), oder aber das ganze Programm. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur etwas zu übervorsichtig ....auf jeden Falll leben meine Rollen mittlerweile auch seit fast vier Jahren mit ständigem Salzwasserkontakt


----------



## Stokker (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

Ostseewasser scheint nicht so agressiv zu sein wie man meinen müsste.
Dagegen Ist Adriawasser brutal.Morgends habe ich Fische versorgt und abends war das Messer schon ordentlich mit Rost überzogen.
Fast das ich meinte den Rost knabbern zu hören.....
Aber mit einer ordentlichen Portion fliessendenFrischwassers und anschliessendem WD 40 Schuss reicht es aus das man länger Freuden hat an seinen Rollen......


----------



## Hasenfuß (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

... naja, sie faucht etwas bei der Arbeit...#d

Werde sie spülen und trocknen und fetten mit WD40.
Dann mal sehen...


----------



## Peterpaul (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Meine schööne Daiwa läuft im Moment wie eine Kaffeemühle und ich habe gerade eine neue geordert...
> Mein Dealer, der ein Hardcor-Anglerauf MeFo ist, fischt seine Rolle nun seit 5 Jahren ohne jegliche Pflege; seine Begründung dafür war, dass wir durch das Abspülen das Salz noch tiefer reinspülen würden......
> Und dann wahrscheinlich noch auf die Heizung zum Trocknen legen.
> Ist auch ne Möglichkeit/Überlegung wert........
> Gruß Uwe


Wer ist denn Dein Dealer? Denke ich da na den gleichen?


----------



## Broder (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

Moin Moin,
Aua - das tut ja richtig weh in den Ohren bei so einem guten Stück wie dieser Rolle. Nach dem Bad in der Ostsee springt meine Rolle dann immer in diesen Meerforellenbach.
Wer seine Rolle stark eingefettet hat im Prinzig schon vieles getan um seine Rolle vor Rost zu schützen.
das Salz noch tiefer hineinspülen |gutenach - wie wärs mit herausspülen (nur so ein Gedanke)
Ostseewasser ist aggressiv auch bei einem Salzgehalt von ca 17 °/oo  in der Kieler Bucht tatsächlich nicht so aggressiv wie Meerwasser, es hat ja auch deutlich weniger Salzgehalt - trozdem geht es schon sehr schnell mit dem Rost voran dann.

Die Kaffeemüle auseinanderbauen - ein paar Stunden in Rostschutz legen -Teile in Kriechöl baden- Lager austauschen - fetten - geht wieder
 mitleidigen Gruß Broder


----------



## Rausreißer (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

Vieleicht meinen meine Vorredner 
genau das gleiche?

Ich meine das Salz muß raus!

Schnurfangbügelmechanik öffnen, einsprühen mit WD40 oder besser, danach trocken tupfen und mit hitzebeständigen Fett nachschmieren, auch die Schnurrfangrolle.

Bremse:
Ferderclips lösen, alle Bremsscheiben entnehmen, mit WD40 reinigen und 
grundlich mit Haushaltsrollenmaterial abwischen und nur leicht geölt (nicht gefettet) zusammenbauen.

Gehäuse/Getriebe:
öffnen, alles Wasser raustupfen (und damit auch sehr viel Fett) eine Nacht auf einer heizenden Heizung lagern, und mit hitzebeständigen Fett nachschmieren (Fließtemperatur über 90°) und wieder zusammenbauen.

Die Kurbel mit klaren warmen Wasser spülen, einsprühen, den Vierkant fetten und alles zusammen bauen.

Das sollte man schon machen.

R.R. #h


----------



## Hov-Micha (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

wat isn WD40 fürn spray  |kopfkrat 
spül meine röllekes auch immer ab.
hab da so´n spray, is´n feinöl für schlösser..ging bis jetzt janz jut  |uhoh: 

hab trotzdem das gefühl das die rollen vor so 6-8 jahren irgendwie länger jehalten haben  #c 

TL Micha


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

WD40  ,   :g


----------



## Hov-Micha (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

aaah...jetzt...jaaa  #6  #6 
Danke  |wavey: Mario


----------



## Hasenfuß (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

... eine Insel!:q 

Dann kauf ich mir das mal...


----------



## Blex (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

Also ich würde die Rolle nach nem' Vollbad auf jeden Fall zuerst einmal öffnen, um zu sehen, ob überhaupt Salzwasser eingedrungen ist.  #c 
Wenn ja - vielleicht erst mal mit Pressluft leicht ausblasen, dann trocknen (nicht unbedingt auf der Heizung kochen lassen), kurz nachfetten - dann dichtmachen.  #6 

Bei normalem Gebrauch:
*Nach jedem Angeln * abspülen, aber nicht absaufen!
*Gelegentlich * etwas Öl auf die Achse und *gelegentlich * das gehäuse mit Siliconspray einfetten (WD40 tuts auch), dann perlt das Salzwasser auch fein ab und dringt nicht überall ein. Bügelfeder auch regelmäßig mit WD40 einfetten - gleiches gilt für die Bremsscheiben.
Und stets darauf achten, daß die Schnur nichts abbekommt. Schnüre können äußerst empfindlich auf einige Fett- oder Ölsorten reagieren.  |uhoh: 

Ganz zerlegen tue ich sie nur bei Bedarf. D.h. wenns irgendwo schleift oder die Rolle schwergängig wird - oder auch nach einem Vollbad.  


> Ich meine das Salz muß raus!


 Genau !!! so ist es!!!  #6 

Gruß & petri A.....Blex  :g


----------



## Hasenfuß (2. November 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

Nachschlag: Rolle schleifte nach Reinigung, Trocknen, WD40, beiliegendem Öl und gutem Willen immernoch weiter. Es war zwar nicht dramatisch, aber für nur 1x benutzt nicht tolerierbar!

Nun liegt sie hier vor mir auseinandergebaut:
1.) Wassernester, die von WD40 umhüllt sind
2.) Iiiiiiiih, alles aus Plastik |uhoh: (naja, schön leicht!)
3.) Japaner sind nicht fett (und sparen damit auch an Angelrollen!)
4.)boah! geile gedrehte Teile...#t 

Also werde ich nun das alte Fett abwischen, dann spülen in lauwarmem Leitungswasser, dann abtupfen und trocknen (nicht auf der Heizung), dann neu einfetten (NIGRIN-Mehrzweckfett) - zusammenbauen.

Muß ich dann irgendwo noch WD40 raufschütten, oder reicht das so?
Mach ich irgendwas falsch (also vom Ablauf her)?
Muß ich das "Roller Clutch Assembly" eigentlich auch fetten oder Ölen, oder nur die Teile, die auch original gefettet waren?
Tschö! Danke für Antworten!:l


----------



## Hasenfuß (3. November 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

Nun hab' ich sie ganz zerschossen!:c :c :c 

Zusammenbau klappt so leidlich, Anleitung lässt sich über einige Teile nicht aus.
Aber sie schleift weniger - dafür rappelt es nun...:r 

Dann muß ich die Rolle wohl extern zusammenbauen lassen.
Meine Frage dazu:
1.) kann man sowas zu Shimano einschicken? Sind die teuer?
2.) oder beim Fachhändler machen lassen?


----------



## Broder (3. November 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

Moin,
ein guter Fachhändler macht das schon mal denke ich, daß ist natürlich dann schon echter Service.
Ja oder wie Du schon sagst - anrufen und Päckchen packen und einschicken.
Obs teuer ist denke ich spielt wohl jetzt weniger die Rolle es sei denn es übersteigt den Kaufpreis oder die Rolle ist so alt das es sich nicht mehr lohnt, das denke ich jedoch weniger da es sich hierbei ja um ein aktuelles Modell handelt.
lieben Gruß Broder

PS: Was mich mal interessieren würde - hast Du überhaupt Rost finden können?
Nein... nur öffnen hat Blex geschrieben - nicht auseinanderbauen - dann ist doch die Garantie futschi 
 |uhoh:


----------



## Haeck (3. November 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

|wavey:  hasenfuß

never touch a running system, das gilt auch für shimano rollen !!!
schau dir nur die explosionszeichnung an !!!
ich kenne händler die reparieren dir jede rolle, außer shimano rollen da lassen sie die finger von  :q  :q  :q 

mfg

haeck


----------



## Hasenfuß (4. November 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

Jipppieeeh!

Hab sie wieder hintereinander - wie meine Omi sagt.
Und sie funktioniert!#6 :q Bischen schwergängiger als vorher, wohl durch das von mir mehr benutze Schmierfett. Mit Öl nach Angeleinsatz wirds wohl leichter werden. Aber schleift halt fast nicht mehr!

Also werde ich mal einen Shimano-Reparatur-Service eröffnen...:q 

"Rost" habe ich nicht gefunden, aber das "drive gear" war oxidiert ohne Ende weil die das nicht gefettet haben #d 
Jetzt läufts etwas leichter...
Naja, und viel in WD40 eingekapseltes Wasser inklusive Salzreste zu Hauf.

Und beim nächsten Mal nur Öffnen - alles andere lieber Einschicken!#t

Aber WD40 ist vielleicht gar nicht so gut. Hat glaube ich das Schmierfett bei mir verflüssigt und die Teile etwas entfettet.


----------



## Broder (4. November 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

Hallo Hasenfuß
das freut mich ja hasenfuß möönsch da hast ja nochmal glück gehabt.
 |wavey: Broder


----------



## heinzrch (4. November 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

 Hallo,

als Maschinenbauer und bekennender Rollenfetischist sage ich euch WD40 und auch Caramba sind eigentlich nicht so gut geeignet, Um Feinmechanik zu schmieren eignet sich am besten Molybdänfett (schaut allerdings nicht gut aus) oder Fett mit Teflon.
An Ölen eignen sich am besten Nähmaschinenöl, dickflüssiges Maschinen- oder auch Motoröl, oder (mein pers. Favorit) Ballistol Waffenöl.
Das feinste Fett gibts für Fahradnaben beim Fahrradhändler (weiß, mit Teflonzusatz)
Getriebe immer fetten, Bügel, Kurbelgriffe etc. immer ölen.
Zum Reinigen des Rollengetriebes OHNE zerlegen besorgt euch im Kfz-Zubehör ne Dose Bremsenreiniger (Sprühdose).
Für zerlegte Rollen nehm ich zum reinigen der Einzelteile Waschbenzin, ca nen 1/2 Liter in einer Blechdose, und reinige alle Teile mit nem billigen Pinsel. Das Waschbenzin kann man mehrmals nehmen, also mit nem Trichter nach Gebrauch in ne Flasche mit Verschluß füllen.


----------



## Hasenfuß (4. November 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hasenfuß
> das freut mich ja hasenfuß möönsch da hast ja nochmal glück gehabt.
> |wavey: Broder


Jo, einfach zusammengetackert...|rolleyes


----------



## chinook (4. November 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*



			
				Hasenfuß schrieb:
			
		

> ... naja, sie faucht etwas bei der Arbeit...#d
> 
> Werde sie spülen und trocknen und fetten mit WD40.


 
 Was ist "WD40"?


 -chinook


----------



## Truttafriend (4. November 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

guckst du hier -> WD40


----------



## chinook (4. November 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> guckst du hier -> WD40


 
 Oh danke. Was issn das chemisch?

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## hopppe (4. November 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

Shimanorollen sind mit einem Spezialfett gefettet,das gibt es nicht im Handel.Ich habe früher mal eine Stradic bestimmt 5 mal auseinander und wieder zusammen gebaut und mit unterschiedlichen Fetten gefettet,sie lief nie so leicht wie früher.Über meinen damaligen Händler habe ich dann die Telnr.von der damals in den Niederlanden sitzenden Reperaturannahme bekommen und die Jungs penetrant genervt bis sie mir was geschickt haben.Danach lief die Rolle.Shimano hat außer der Kugellager oftmals an den aneinanderreibenden Teilen oftmals ein Teil aus Kunststoff und das andere aus Metall.Hat den Vorteil das die Rollen sehr weich laufen,halten aber finde ich nicht so lange.Wenn ich viel unterwegs war ,waren die Rollen oft schon nach zwei bis drei Jahren auf.Die neueren Rollen haben ja jetzt eine Öffnung zum Ölen.Seit dem laufen die Rollen finde ich besser.
Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Hasenfuß (5. November 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

Das Spezialfett müßte dann ja auch ein Händler mit rep-Service haben, sofern er sich daran traut?!


----------



## Blex (5. November 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*



> Shimanorollen sind mit einem Spezialfett gefettet


  |kopfkrat Hört sich ja richtig geheimnisvoll an, aber das behauptet wohl jeder Rollenhersteller von seinen Rollen.  |bla: 
Würde mich mal interessieren, was das für ein Fett sein soll, da Shimano das Zeug ja sicherlich nicht selbst herstellt, oder machen die nun auch schon in Chemie?  :q 

Gruß & Petri A.....Blex  #6


----------



## hopppe (5. November 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

Wenn du was brauchst kann ich dir was schicken.Das sieht aus wie nomales helles Mehrzweckfett ist aber ganz dünn.
Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Hasenfuß (5. November 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

Och, so eine kleine Prise würde ich gerne testen #t !

Habe das Röllchen nun 4x auseinander und zusammen gebaut. Kann es im Schlaf. Jedesmal noch Sachen nachgeschmiert, nachgebessert, eingestellt.

Fazit: Das Fett! habe mir heute eine neue Rolle von Innen angeschaut. Wie schon von hoppe gesagt ist das etwas unterschiedlich zum von mir benutzten NIGRIN. Flüssiger halt. Ich würde gerne den Unterschied mal testen!|smash: (basteln, juhuu!)

Aber ob das nun ein Spezialprodukt ist? Man weiß es nicht!


----------



## hopppe (6. November 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

Schicke mir mal ne Mail mit deiner Addresse.(wenn du meinen Namen vor dem Beitrag anklickst und dann über offentliches Provil gehst)
Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Broder (8. November 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

Moin,
ich habe jetzt mal Flugzeuginstumentenfett für meine Rollen genommen, ist ziemlich fest.
Flüssiger als Flugzeuginstrumentenfett ist das Fahradkettenfett,ich habe auch schon zwei Sorten in einer Rolle - macht zusammen mit Herstellerfett, sogar drei Sorten in einer Rolle.
Schnur und Rollenbruch
Broder  |wavey:


----------



## Küstenfuchs (8. November 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

Tach zusammen!!
Wenn sich mal jemand nicht so recht darantraut sein bestes Stück(Rolle) zu zerlegen,
kann ich nur Kalles Angelshop in Neustadt empfehlen. Der kriegt fast alles wieder hin,
auch oder sogar speziell Shimano. Meine alte Stradic 4000 wartet auch schon darauf,
wieder abgeholt zu werden. Komplett zerlegt, neue Lager, gereinigt, gefettet und geölt, fachmännisch wieder zusammengesetzt. Das ganze für knapp 40 Euro.
Das wars mir nochmal wert.


----------



## Hasenfuß (8. November 2004)

*AW: Rollenpflege nach Vollbad...*

Danke für die prima Info!|wavey:


----------

